# Blackgang isle of wight



## philllb (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, report on secret village as promised, i did try getting to it from other direction and i would have made it if it hadn't been for the cliffs the brambles, the bracken, and the fact that i seem to be an old git now, anyway, after a days rest i went in the 'normal' way, bloody easy!!!!! i have attached (i hope, not done this before) the few pics i took the house is very surreal, and it appears someone has added a chimney on the back, unfortunately i didn't take a pic, wish i had gone before, i may have been tempted to tidy up one of the sheds for holidays!!
Bugger it, according to the posting rules, i cant post attachments, until i figure why no pics sorry people!


----------



## krela (Apr 20, 2011)

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]This thread[/ame] tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## philllb (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks krela, it may be all i need to know but its just not worth the aggravation, quite will to e-mail anyone with the pics and they can upload them but otherwise i shall slip slowly into the shadows and back to being a lurcker.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 24, 2011)

What a waste of time.


----------



## philllb (Apr 29, 2011)

night crawler, your reply reassures me that my decision was the right one, why would i go to a great deal of my valuable time to provide people like you with a second of enjoyment, you are the type who would probably criticise anything that wasn't as perfect as you could do, so, i will take my decision further i will not be a lurker i will leave, only that will make you happy.
Goodbye and thanks to those that have been patient and understanding.:no:


----------



## John_D (Apr 29, 2011)

Good job that everybody else on the forum doesn't take the attitude that _' its just not worth the aggravation'_ to post pictures Goodbye


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 29, 2011)

philllb said:


> night crawler, your reply reassures me that my decision was the right one, why would i go to a great deal of my valuable time to provide people like you with a second of enjoyment, you are the type who would probably criticise anything that wasn't as perfect as you could do, so, i will take my decision further i will not be a lurker i will leave, only that will make you happy.
> Goodbye and thanks to those that have been patient and understanding.:no:



A lot of people pm me asking for info about sites after i explained my last job and I’ve been “lurking” on here for ages, BUT the reason I haven’t posted any reports is because ether it’s already been done (mole) or with my current job I just haven’t the time. Thank god it’s worth the aggravation to everyone else or people like me and you wouldn’t have anything to look at or have any interesting reports to read! If you didn’t like the reply why post and then not bother? Then posting a reply back like that.....have some respect for those that give “lurkers” enjoyment :icon_evil


----------



## Alansworld (Apr 29, 2011)

philllb said:


> night crawler, your reply reassures me that my decision was the right one, why would i go to a great deal of my valuable time



What a very odd attitude. I mean, god forbid we should waste any of your extremely valuable time. Mind the door doesn't hit you on the arse on your way out.

Look at me here, wasting my valuable time replying to him.


----------



## kathyms (Apr 29, 2011)

Alansworld said:


> What a very odd attitude. I mean, god forbid we should waste any of your extremely valuable time. Mind the door doesn't hit you on the arse on your way out.
> 
> Look at me here, wasting my valuable time replying to him.



i love it, thank you that made me smile. it was worth all the time it took posting it.


----------



## supercow (Apr 30, 2011)

philllb said:


> night crawler, your reply reassures me that my decision was the right one, why would i go to a great deal of my valuable time to provide people like you with a second of enjoyment, you are the type who would probably criticise anything that wasn't as perfect as you could do, so, i will take my decision further i will not be a lurker i will leave, only that will make you happy.
> Goodbye and thanks to those that have been patient and understanding.:no:



Lord what an asshole.


----------

